# Need help to process to Canada Force



## mirjahan (27 Dec 2020)

Hello , i need help to understand the process to join Canada Force . This is the first time i am posting this forum. This forum helps to understand and get may information. I was not able to find specific information for my situation, if there is any please ref me .

I apply for Information System Technician - First Choice
Supply Technician as a send choice just incase 

Here is my time time .
Apply Online Sep 21, 2020 - Applied online and received email acknowledgement email 
Sept 22, 2020 received another email with my application was selected for further process to take an appointment for CAF eligibility test
OCT 06, 2020 did the CAF test at Montreal recircuit center  ( we were 20 , 4 of us get selected for )
OCT 21 ,2020 for medical test was at Montreal recircuit center. My medical test was strait forward except i have seasonal asthma in cold weather gave me a form to filled up by my family doctor.
OCT 22, 2020 had phone interview ( They asked why i chose this career . I am already working in IT Field last 5 months. Told me how it process . My  CAF result was in average since i have working experience in IT field will me help to get in matrix list. Told me also a new group for basic training will be on January. Everyone need to complete basic military training. Told me , it may take long may less .

around first week of November My references confirmed me, Canada Force contact with them , they give good reference of me ,

NOV 16, 2020 received an email from Ottawa from RMO concerning my medical file. "
We have reviewed the medical records accompanying your application to join the Canadian Forces. We
regret to inform you that you do not meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standards as described above. 
  All  prospective  applicants  with  documented  medical
conditions  must  be  able  to  demonstrate  that  they  are  free  of  medical  requirements  (this  means  for
example,  the  requirement  to  be followed  regularly by  a  physician  for  a  chronic  medical  condition,  the
requirement  to  be  on  longstanding  medication  for  a  chronic  medical  condition. "

Since then  when i log on portal this is the status it shows . Last time my application status was changed when i did my interview on OCT 21, 2020

Applicant File Status: *Open 
Applicant Process Status: Medical / Interview Completed 



I have a question since i have asthma i have no chance to be consider , since my application still open i may have chance or no more .

Thank You*


----------



## Holedigger (27 Dec 2020)

Hi mirjahan,

Based on what you have told about your situation, most definitely you have no chance at this point of time, unless you talk to your family doctor and ask him/her to write a letter in your favor (if this is doable), and ask CAF to reconsider their decision (regarding the email from Ottawa). 

As for the status information on the recruitment portal, it takes time for the system to get updated (especially during pandemic).

Regards.


----------



## da1root (3 Jan 2021)

"Since then when i log on portal this is the status it shows . Last time my application status was changed when i did my interview on OCT 21, 2020"

Please note that the portal shows what stage you are in the process; based on the information in your message you cannot proceed to Final Processing; as such the 21 October 2020 will be the last update in the portal.  At this point you can either talk to the recruiting centre to determine if a FDL (Family Doctor Letter) would clarify your file; if not than your file will be closed.


----------

